# PCGH.de: Feedback zur PCGH-Ausgabe 01/2009



## PCGH-Redaktion (10. Dezember 2008)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel


----------



## BikeRider (10. Dezember 2008)

Schön dass Ihr mit dem Feedback bis jetzt gewartet habt. 

Ich hab mein Heft vom Kiosk (DVD). Leider sind bei mir viele Seiten eingerissen oder kurz vor dem einreißen.
Die DVD war diesmal ganz schön zerkratzt.
Sonnst fand ich das Heft klasse.
Ich wünsche mir mal wieder ein Bildbearbeitungsprogramm als Vollversion


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (10. Dezember 2008)

Also beim Test von Need for Speed Undercover hat ihr die 7950gt und die X1950 pro mit auflösungen von 1680x1050 geqäult aber die Karten besitzten 256MB und da geht denen der Videospeicher aus..ihr schreibt rein dass des game unspielbar wäre damit ..is ja verständlich...wie würden denn die Karten mit 512 MB speicher abschneiden?


----------



## DrFreaK666 (10. Dezember 2008)

Ihr empfiehlt statt einer HD 4870 mit 512MB lieber eine mit 1024MB VRAM, bencht aber selbst nur die 512er Variante 
Seite 65, Seite 67, Seite 74
PCGH 12/2008 Seite 81

Komischerweise nur bei aktuellen Spielen


----------



## Echo419 (10. Dezember 2008)

eine gelungene ausgabe. 

ein dickes lob bekommt ihr vor allem für den artikel über phenom II vs core i7.der artikel ist imo von euch schön *objektiv* gehalten, denn sonst wären nicht sätze gefallen wie: 



> ...das 3ghz topmodell phenom II x4 940 dürfte intels core 2 quad qx6800/6850 übertreffen und auch dem qx9650 gefährlich werden...





> ...und nach drei jahren könnte amd erstmals wieder den schnelleren spieleprozessor in der hinterhand haben...



mfg echo


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (10. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe mir diese Ausgabe zwar am Erscheinungstag gekauft, bin aber noch nicht großartig zum Lesen gekommen. In ein paar Tagen werde auch ich mein Feedback geben.


----------



## stevelott (10. Dezember 2008)

OsFrontale schrieb:


> Schön dass Ihr mit dem Feedback bis jetzt gewartet habt.
> 
> Ich hab mein Heft vom Kiosk (DVD). Leider sind bei mir viele Seiten eingerissen oder kurz vor dem einreißen.
> Die DVD war diesmal ganz schön zerkratzt.
> ...



bei mir ist es im Bezug auf die eingerissenen Seiten das gleiche.
sie sind nicht so eingerissen wie man sich das vorstellt wenn man schlecht damit umgeht, zum beispiel dass irgendwie in der Nähe der Mittelnaht von unten ein Riss hochgeht, sondern viele kleine Schnitte wie von einem Cuttermesser, etwa 5 cm lang, auf mindestens 20 Seiten. das einzig positive ist, dass man den text trotz der Schnitte lesen kann, da diese so "professionell" gemacht wurden!


----------



## rettass112 (10. Dezember 2008)

Es wurde wieder großspurig von BIOS-Tuning gesprochen. Wie man ein BIOS tunen soll ist mir schleierhaft. Die Erklärungen der einzelnen Einstellungen haben mit Tuning nichts zu tun. Auch die Einstellungen der einzeln aufgeführten Mainboards ist eher suboptimal. Für Leute die diese Mainboards nicht haben, ist die Extendet Ausgabe somit unbrauchbar.

Auch die ständigen Relativierungen, nerven. Da werden Tuningmaßnahmen an Spielen erklärt, wie man angeblich "das Maximum" herausholen kann, nur um im Nachsatz zu lesen, dass das Spiel dadurch entweder unansehnlich wird oder unspielbar. Hallo? Was hat sowas mit tuning zu tun.

Ich für meinen Teil, werde in Zukunft die PCGH nicht mehr kaufen. Wahrscheinlich gehöre ich mit 31 Jahren auch nicht mehr der Zielgruppe an, die die PCGH lesen sollten!


----------



## Henner (10. Dezember 2008)

rettass112 schrieb:


> Es wurde wieder großspurig von BIOS-Tuning gesprochen. Wie man ein BIOS tunen soll ist mir schleierhaft. Die Erklärungen der einzelnen Einstellungen haben mit Tuning nichts zu tun. Auch die Einstellungen der einzeln aufgeführten Mainboards ist eher suboptimal. Für Leute die diese Mainboards nicht haben, ist die Extendet Ausgabe somit unbrauchbar.



Die aufgeführten Einstellungstipps gelten nicht nur für einzelne Mainboard-Modelle, sondern jeweils für mehrere, da sich die BIOS-Setups der Platinen eines Herstellers meist stark ähneln. Und wieso haben die Einstellungen "mit Tuning nichts zu tun"? Beim Tuning geht es darum, etwas fein abzustimmen und zu optimieren, ob für erhöhte Leistung oder aus anderen Gründen - und genau das ermöglichen unsere Einstellungstipps.


----------



## DEDE2005 (10. Dezember 2008)

Mir ist leider etwas zu den Boards von "Abit" abgegangen.. Hab da leider noch nie Infos drin gelesen.
Vllt wäre es möglich Abit auch mal in sowas mit "reinzupacken"?


----------



## DerWitwenmacher (10. Dezember 2008)

Eine Verlinkung für die "Bastelanleitung mittels Lötkolben" eines PC bzw. wo man suchen sollte, wäre nicht schlecht gewesen.
Könntet ihr das vielleicht nachholen?


----------



## BikeRider (11. Dezember 2008)

stevelott schrieb:


> bei mir ist es im Bezug auf die eingerissenen Seiten das gleiche.
> sie sind nicht so eingerissen wie man sich das vorstellt wenn man schlecht damit umgeht, zum beispiel dass irgendwie in der Nähe der Mittelnaht von unten ein Riss hochgeht, sondern viele kleine Schnitte wie von einem Cuttermesser, etwa 5 cm lang, auf mindestens 20 Seiten. das einzig positive ist, dass man den text trotz der Schnitte lesen kann, da diese so "professionell" gemacht wurden!


Mich würd mal interessieren was die Redis dazu sagen, ob sie es auch mitbekommen haben (Kann ja mal passieren)


----------



## Jim-Beam (16. Dezember 2008)

rettass112 schrieb:


> Es wurde wieder großspurig von BIOS-Tuning gesprochen. Wie man ein BIOS tunen soll ist mir schleierhaft. Die Erklärungen der einzelnen Einstellungen haben mit Tuning nichts zu tun. Auch die Einstellungen der einzeln aufgeführten Mainboards ist eher suboptimal. Für Leute die diese Mainboards nicht haben, ist die Extendet Ausgabe somit unbrauchbar.
> 
> Auch die ständigen Relativierungen, nerven. Da werden Tuningmaßnahmen an Spielen erklärt, wie man angeblich "das Maximum" herausholen kann, nur um im Nachsatz zu lesen, dass das Spiel dadurch entweder unansehnlich wird oder unspielbar. Hallo? Was hat sowas mit tuning zu tun.
> 
> Ich für meinen Teil, werde in Zukunft die PCGH nicht mehr kaufen. Wahrscheinlich gehöre ich mit 31 Jahren auch nicht mehr der Zielgruppe an, die die PCGH lesen sollten!



Einfach ignorieren.

*Der Typ hat gerade 1 Beitrag hier abgelassen und hat mir geschrieben:
*
_"Ich habe Deine Beiträge den Mods gemeldet. Solche Leute wie Dich brauchen *wir* hier nicht. Aber was soll man schon von jemandem erwarten, der sich nach einem alkoholischen Getränk benennt.

In diesem Sinne. Ich hoffe Du wirst gebannt, für Deine überheblichen, unqualifizierten und arroganten Kiddieaussagen!_" 

rettass112 - GO HOME! 

...31 Jahre und immer noch fähig sich so viel selbst zu diskreditieren... tzz tzz


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (16. Dezember 2008)

OsFrontale schrieb:


> Mich würd mal interessieren was die Redis dazu sagen, ob sie es auch mitbekommen haben (Kann ja mal passieren)



Wir haben noch kein Feedback unserer Druckerei.


----------



## Oliver (17. Dezember 2008)

DEDE2005 schrieb:


> Mir ist leider etwas zu den Boards von "Abit" abgegangen.. Hab da leider noch nie Infos drin gelesen.
> Vllt wäre es möglich Abit auch mal in sowas mit "reinzupacken"?



Du weißt schon, dass es keine Boards von Abit mehr gibt?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (17. Dezember 2008)

Und nun ist es ganz aus ... am 31.12.2008 schließen die Tore Abits ...

MfG,
Raff


----------



## h_tobi (21. Dezember 2008)

@ Redaktion

Ich habe nur eine grooooooße Bitte, 

könnt Ihr die DVD nicht ans Heftende einheften. Ich muss bei der ersten Seite immer mit einem Cutter an die CD ran, da nach dem Abtrennen immer ein Rest übrigbleibt und ich dann nicht vernünftig umblättern kann.
Das stört mich schon ziemlich lange.

Gruß Tobi


----------



## amdintel (22. Dezember 2008)

was ich immer wieder vermisse , 
  das man z.b.  aus Vista noch einiges etwas  raus holen kann  
und diverse Tools die Gut sind mit dem man das gut machen könnte ?
und was da z.b. zu empfehlen währe welche Einstellung man lieber nicht machen 
sollte und welche was bringen  z.b.


----------



## Uziflator (22. Dezember 2008)

Was ich mir wünsche, dass ihr beim Einkaufsführer schreiben würdet, ob die CPU Wasserkühler auch für AMD bzw. AM2 Boards geeignet sind.

Ich finde es sehr bedauerlich, dass AMD nutzer mit dieser Liste nichts anfangen können.

mfg


----------



## JOJO (22. Dezember 2008)

Naja, wollen wir auch mal ein wenig rumnörgeln...

Nimmt man den Einband mit hinzu, kommt man auf über 30% ganzseitige Werbung im Heft! Runde 1,82 Euro bezahlen wir dafür! Würde auch 2 Euro mehr bezahlen, wenn ich diesen Werbeschrott von 1&1 usw. nicht mehr sehen müsste...

Nicht schön, vielleicht für die Verleger eher gewinnbringend!

Zum 3-teiligen Bericht "Grundlagen der Elektrotechnik"

Nicht schlecht, hätte jedoch in einigen Teilbereichen präziser und detailierter verfasst werden sollen, denn zum Abschluß schreibt der Autor, das nun jeder Bauteile erkennen kann!?

Lieber ein paar Seiten weniger Werbung, dafür ein "Mehr" an Bauteilkunde, denke nicht, dass ein unerfahrener Neuling auf einer Multilayerplatine SMD Bauteile unterscheiden kann, zumindest nicht nach diesem Bericht, und teils braucht man dafür Mikroskopie!

Ich denke mit Wehmut an die Anfänge der PCGH, an die Bleistifte und Cuttermesser, und die Lötbrücken mit Freiverdrahtung, das war noch was, heute wird in den Tests applaudiert, wenn auf dem Board ein Resetknöpfchen ist...

Naja, das war es dann auch schon...

Gruß Jojo


----------



## h_tobi (22. Dezember 2008)

amdintel schrieb:


> was ich immer wieder vermisse ,
> das man z.b.  aus Vista noch einiges etwas  raus holen kann
> und diverse Tools die Gut sind mit dem man das gut machen könnte ?
> und was da z.b. zu empfehlen währe welche Einstellung man lieber nicht machen
> sollte und welche was bringen  z.b.



Die Dienste unter Vista sind eine optimale Anlaufstelle.
Hatte mal Irgendwo eine Diensteliste mit Beschreibungen gefunden.
Dann der Reihe nach die Dienste ausgeschaltet / auf manuell gesetzt.

Muss natürlich auf den einzelnen Fall angepasst werden ( Internet / Wlan /Lan usw. )
Und den Autostart mal ansehen.

Hat bei mir ne Menge gebracht. Mehr Speicher, flotteres Arbeiten.

Tobi


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (3. Januar 2009)

Also ich fand die Ausgabe auch ganz cool. Das Papier finde ich eigentlich ganz gut. Kioskkauf und ich hätte gerne mehr Videos ^^


----------



## Nunuhainz (3. Januar 2009)

Könnt ihr euch bitte mal einen Poppschutz für euer Mikro kaufen? Bei den Retro-Videos nervt es ganz schön!^^


----------

